
OpenTTD 1.8.0-RC1 - rocky1138
https://www.openttd.org/en/news/233
======
MajorSauce
Great news!

My train / resources transport fix is met with Factorio (
[https://www.factorio.com/](https://www.factorio.com/) ) , if you are part of
the few you don't know this game and love logistics/automation, give it a try.

But be prepared to sacrifice a bit of your social/love/professional life for a
while..

~~~
mirceal
Does not look like it’s launched/final yet... what os do my you need to run
it?

~~~
Sylos
It's stable. Most of the core community even hangs out on the "experimental"
upgrade channel, because even that seldomly has noticeable bugs.

As for content, I'd say there's enough of it, especially if you include the
content that the modding community has produced.

The biggest problem here might be that it doesn't really drag you through that
content, as it's a sandbox game. There's no real goal.

You sort of build a factory to produce components for building your factory,
to produce science for unlocking components for building your factory.

Also, there's alien creatures that dislike you building a factory (or rather
the pollution from it), so they send a small squad every now and then to try
to smash your stuff. And when you want to expand your factory, you have to
smash their stuff. But their AI is rather limited, so it's not a central
component of the gameplay.

All in all, I think, it's best described as a sandbox puzzle game. How do you
wire up your belts, pipes, rails and wires to produce the thing that you want
to produce in the least spaghetti of ways?

~~~
mirceal
Thanks. Will give it a shot.

------
app4soft
Trains & Railroads - is best part of OpenTTD! And its look like someone
working on deeper railroad implementation[0]

I discovered that there is also cool opensource CAD for model railroad layout
design & train running simulation - _XTrackCAD 5.1.0_ [1] (few days ago new
major version released[2,3])

[0] [https://github.com/Furthen64/lumo](https://github.com/Furthen64/lumo)

[1]
[http://www.xtrkcad.org/Wikka/CurrentRelease](http://www.xtrkcad.org/Wikka/CurrentRelease)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/opensource/comments/86kp7n/xtrackca...](https://www.reddit.com/r/opensource/comments/86kp7n/xtrackcad_51_released_cad_program_for_designing/)

[3]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/modeltrains/comments/86kom5/xtrackc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/modeltrains/comments/86kom5/xtrackcad_51_released_now_support_cornu_joins/)

~~~
app4soft
Okay, now OpenTTD 1.8.0-RC1 installed & start "Downloading content..."[0] ;-)

[0] [http://i.imgur.com/mzZWPrq.png](http://i.imgur.com/mzZWPrq.png)

------
discussedbefore
_OpenTTD is an open source simulation game based upon the popular Microprose
game "Transport Tycoon Deluxe", written by Chris Sawyer._

------
sharpercoder
Like MineCraft, this is a great world-building game. I'd like to see OpenTTD
as the 2D variant of MineCraft - or vice versa.

Anyone who wants to conquer the VR world should build a world-building game
and build a lasting community around it.

------
liveoneggs
Even though I appreciate the retro look, I've found installing OpenGFX got me
a lot more hours out of OpenTTD (along with the bigGUI kit).

~~~
arwineap
Any tips on decoding the railroad signal logic?

After I installed the graphics update, that was really the piece that limited
my interest

~~~
liveoneggs
just use path signals most of the time. "Programming" the signals is sort of
the "fun" :)

------
alexktz
I have lost untold hours to this magnificent game.

------
app4soft
OpenTTD 1.8.0 released as stable release![0]

Noted on downloads page

> _Latest release in stable is 1.8.0, released on 2018-04-01 13:07 UTC._

in `readme.txt`[1]

    
    
        Last updated:    2018-04-01
        Release version: 1.8.0
    

and in `changelog.txt`[2]

    
    
        1.8.0 (2018-04-01)
        ------------------------------------------------------------------------
        (None)
    

[0] [https://www.openttd.org/en/download-
stable](https://www.openttd.org/en/download-stable)

[1]
[https://binaries.openttd.org/releases/1.8.0/readme.txt](https://binaries.openttd.org/releases/1.8.0/readme.txt)

[2]
[https://binaries.openttd.org/releases/1.8.0/changelog.txt](https://binaries.openttd.org/releases/1.8.0/changelog.txt)

------
jccooper
Simutrans ([https://www.simutrans.com/](https://www.simutrans.com/)) is also a
good option if you like this sort of thing. I like the "Simutrans Extended"
version, which is a bit more simulator-ish and fixes some silly behaviors of
the base.

~~~
stuaxo
Simultrans always looked nice, but scarily in-depth too.

------
meddlepal
OpenTTD is great but I highly recommend checking out Jan Zelenys Mashinky on
Steam if you want a more modern take on this game. He's doing railroads right
now but has long term plans for multiple transportation options.

~~~
app4soft
> _Jan Zelenys Mashinky on Steam_

Proprietary, payware, only on Steam, with empty installation instruction[0]...
No, thanks.

I prefer OpenTTD as already avaliable for Linux, macOS, Windows, Android,
Symbian, etc. Fully free & opensource.

[0]
[https://mashinky.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation](https://mashinky.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation)

~~~
meddlepal
Your point is what exactly? Its another option... more options are good. I
like it, and none of those things you listed are important to me and many
other people.

------
Javimoya
Best Game ever.

------
vegbrasil
I really think the best part of OpenTTD is the multiplayer component. It works
well and it is very fun.

~~~
rocky1138
Indeed. My nephew and I played it tonight. He's 10 and I'm 35. We had no
troubles and had a lot of fun setting the company owner's name to stupid stuff
like "butthead".

